# Guitars



## Lakeandbay2

My uncle has recently passed. We have been left with many very high end guitars. All of which are left handed. Does anyone know where I can get them appraised? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I'm a lefty, PM me with a list and ser.# and I will look them up for you..
Mark


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I know a trust fund guy lefty guitar player. Send me a list of what you have and I'll pass it on to him.


----------



## Bruce J

Post them up here so we can see them, too! Also, there's a guitar shop in Houston/Bellaire which specializes in lefties called Southpaw Guitars. I would give them a call.


----------



## Rawpower

Send me a list of what you are selling. Let some of the 2coolers take a look before the mass public. LOL. But seriously PM me a list.

Thanks


----------



## Lakeandbay2

Thanks guys. I've been very busy with work. I will post them up soon. I'm almost certain he purchased them in Houston. Most of them are Les Paul. He loved music and playing it, so I would hate to let them sit. When someone could play them and enjoy it as he did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

